# New to pretty much everything !



## MWL North Carolina

Folks, glad to have found the forum. Hope to learn and participate as i get started. 

About me - Just moved to Raleigh from Dallas - and it means a change (upgrade) in my lifestyle - i.e. I'll now have more time to be outside fishing, better weather, closer to the shore... all great things for me and the family. 

I'm thinking of getting a small watercraft (kayak or microskiff/SUP) that I can put on the roof of the car or small (repeat small) trailer - which is why I joined.. to learn from you all. 

So far I like the idea of a motor to get where I want to go quickly so initial research has lead me to the following: 

East Cape Skanu - https://www.eastcapeboats.com/east-cape-skanu/
Bote Rover - https://www.boteboard.com/

Solo Skiff - https://www.soloskiff.com/

Ambush Skiff - https://ambushskiffs.com/ 

Power Fisha - http://stealthkayaks.co.za/power-fisha-16/
I'd love to hear from folks where else I should be looking and am open to all feedback. 

Thanks !


----------



## State fish rob

Welcome.


----------



## SFL_Mirage

MWL North Carolina said:


> Folks, glad to have found the forum. Hope to learn and participate as i get started.
> 
> About me - Just moved to Raleigh from Dallas - and it means a change (upgrade) in my lifestyle - i.e. I'll now have more time to be outside fishing, better weather, closer to the shore... all great things for me and the family.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a small watercraft (kayak or microskiff/SUP) that I can put on the roof of the car or small (repeat small) trailer - which is why I joined.. to learn from you all.
> 
> So far I like the idea of a motor to get where I want to go quickly so initial research has lead me to the following:
> 
> East Cape Skanu - https://www.eastcapeboats.com/east-cape-skanu/
> Bote Rover - https://www.boteboard.com/
> 
> Solo Skiff - https://www.soloskiff.com/
> 
> Ambush Skiff - https://ambushskiffs.com/
> 
> Power Fisha - http://stealthkayaks.co.za/power-fisha-16/
> I'd love to hear from folks where else I should be looking and am open to all feedback.
> 
> Thanks !


I had a gheenoe high sider to start off on. Super light, easy to remove the motor and dry launch off a small trailer, yet stable enough for two people to stand on. Great first microskiff.


----------



## hipshot

I have a 16' microskiff, a SoloSkiff, and three kayaks. The yaks get used where I can't justify the Solo or the skiff; smaller rivers and streams, small lakes or ponds, etc. The Solo where I can't launch the microskiff. I use them all, and they all have their niches. It really depends on where, and how, you fish. The only issue I have with the Soloskiff is that you can't tilt the lower unit up to run shallow. With the split tail design the prop hits the sponsons in a turn if you tilt it up. I can run a lot shallower with the 16' skiff. I was actually about to buy a longtail mud motor for the Solo when I decided to go ahead and get another boat that I could bring a second person along in. If you don't do a lot of running in 15" or less water, the Soloskiff will serve you well. But it's a one man boat.

The day may come when I decide to unload all of the plastic boats, but for now they serve a purpose and I enjoy using them. But I live alone, and as a family man you may want to go ahead and get a boat that you can bring the wife and kids along in, rather than have them paddling behind you. Either way, good luck and enjoy the water in whatever craft you choose.


----------



## FrankZinCLE

Following this thread closely as I’m too am looking to upgrade from my Nucanoe F12

One more to add to the list as a serious consideration is the new Saltmarsh Savanah!

https://www.saltmarshsavanna.com/

I love the East Cape Skanu - just wish the rotomolded version was in production or the current had a higher hp rating. I fish a lot of rocky rivers here in Ohio for pike, smallmouth and musky on the fly


----------



## State fish rob

Check out Triumph boats out of Durham nc are roto molded as well 
Merritt marine in hillsborough nc local dealer


----------



## State fish rob

My family has SUPs, kayaks, flats boat , bay boat . all great in their own way bay boat most versatile. Fished out a 16 lowe aluminum boat w / 2 stroke mariner 30 hp for 20 years. Hard to beat
In hindsight, bigger boats much more work. Keep it simple, you’ll use it more
Seems to be a bell curve to fishing buddies. I’m sliding downhill fast. Can count them on one hand these days.


----------



## MWL North Carolina

appreciate the feedback so far - thank you !


----------



## Guest

MWL North Carolina said:


> Folks, glad to have found the forum. Hope to learn and participate as i get started.
> 
> About me - Just moved to Raleigh from Dallas - and it means a change (upgrade) in my lifestyle - i.e. I'll now have more time to be outside fishing, better weather, closer to the shore... all great things for me and the family.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a small watercraft (kayak or microskiff/SUP) that I can put on the roof of the car or small (repeat small) trailer - which is why I joined.. to learn from you all.
> 
> So far I like the idea of a motor to get where I want to go quickly so initial research has lead me to the following:
> 
> East Cape Skanu - https://www.eastcapeboats.com/east-cape-skanu/
> Bote Rover - https://www.boteboard.com/
> 
> Solo Skiff - https://www.soloskiff.com/
> 
> Ambush Skiff - https://ambushskiffs.com/
> 
> Power Fisha - http://stealthkayaks.co.za/power-fisha-16/
> I'd love to hear from folks where else I should be looking and am open to all feedback.
> 
> Thanks !


MWL, First off, welcome! I for one am partial to kayaks. Reasonbly priced [almost always available used], easy to transport, easy to store, no fuel/ no pollution, great exercise, and you can always move on to a motorized vessal later down the road. The kayak will make you research areas more thoroughly, force you to slow down, and basically make you more aware of your surroundings. Just my 2 cents. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Guest

mike_parker said:


> MWL, First off, welcome! I for one am partial to kayaks. Reasonbly priced [almost always available used], easy to transport, easy to store, no fuel/ no pollution, great exercise, and you can always move on to a motorized vessal later down the road. The kayak will make you research areas more thoroughly, force you to slow down, and basically make you more aware of your surroundings. Just my 2 cents. Good luck with your decision.


One more thought! There are plenty of kayak forums to help with your research.


----------



## S.C.

FrankZinCLE said:


> Following this thread closely as I’m too am looking to upgrade from my Nucanoe F12
> 
> One more to add to the list as a serious consideration is the new Saltmarsh Savanah!
> 
> https://www.saltmarshsavanna.com/
> 
> I love the East Cape Skanu - just wish the rotomolded version was in production or the current had a higher hp rating. I fish a lot of rocky rivers here in Ohio for pike, smallmouth and musky on the fly


I dont know if I can wait for the roto version either. Much cheaper but early next year is the wait time. Dont know if I can wait. 
This is the only little boat that is light enough to transport w/o trailer and would be more comfortable than my native ultimate kayak for my 4yo son and I. The roto will be much lighter. Wonder if east cape could push up the production of the roto? One could only hope.


----------



## FrankZinCLE

S.C. said:


> I dont know if I can wait for the roto version either. Much cheaper but early next year is the wait time. Dont know if I can wait.
> This is the only little boat that is light enough to transport w/o trailer and would be more comfortable than my native ultimate kayak for my 4yo son and I. The roto will be much lighter. Wonder if east cape could push up the production of the roto? One could only hope.[/QUOT
> 
> Well we will just have to wait and see !


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich

I’ve had a Soloskiff since the came out with the roto mold version. I live north of Atlanta so I have Lake Lanier and a few smaller lakes I fish plus I load it into the back of my Tundra with a t bar and take to the Gulf coast and Outer Banks for the salt water experience..Use both trolling and a 2.5 Suzuki and love it.


----------

